# looking for poultry plucker



## Phean (Dec 16, 2012)

im looking for a poultry plucker for home use.

thanks


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

You can build one like this (I put more fingers on mine) http://www.amazon.com/Chicken-Plucker-Drill-Attachment/dp/B007MEZHFA

If you want a tub plucker... build a whizbang plucker... or be prepared to shell out $500 and up.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Are you still looking for a plucker? We have a table top model.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Pony - I didn't even know anyone made a table top model.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Mike CHS said:


> Pony - I didn't even know anyone made a table top model.


Yup. I can't find a pic for one like ours (which is galvanized), but they're out there. 

This one is the closest one I can find:

http://www.cornerstone-farm.com/equipment/pickwick-ttj-m-picker/


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pony, is your table top model for sale? I've been looking at them, but I can't quiet figure out how they work...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I have to check with Nick, to make sure that he knows where it is. (I am NOT venturing into that shed alone!)

He's working extra hours, so I'll let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's a video that shows how it works. Nick is okay with me selling it, if anyone is interested. 

[YOUTUBE][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldtpgwp0xZc[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

I can pick a chicken by hand almost as fast as that plucker plucks. Now if someone would invent a gutting machine that would be worth the money.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Looks like it was a former lathe machine converted to chicken plucker.....old lathe machines are cheap.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, if anyone is interested in buying a tabletop that* isn't *home made from a former lathe machine, I will sell mine. Maybe not as cheap as Ted thinks, but you can ask him about that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I built mine it is not for sale but it is a whiz bang http://whizbangplucker.blogspot.com/

it works very well and I built it in my dining room , so you need no fancy shop or expensive tools to build it a drill , and a saw you can cut a 2x4 strait with the book and harder to find parts are all sold buy the inventor 

no we use it in the yard store it in the shed but but the dining room had the best light and work space available at the time 

mine has a shower head with a valve mounted to it , turn on the water , turn on the power and as soon as it is up to speed drop in 2 scalded chickens about 30 seconds and shut down the power and the water remove plucked chickens


----------

